

'White space' technology to launch in late 2013 - mtgx
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tech/news/a440084/white-space-technology-to-launch-in-late-2013.html

======
lutusp
> Compared with other wireless technologies, such as Bluetooth or WiFi, the
> radio waves used by white space devices can travel for much larger distances
> and easily pass through walls. This is because they use lower frequencies
> reserved for TV signals.

I stopped at this sentence, because the author doesn't know what he's talking
about. The radio waves under discussion cannot travel a greater distance and
are not better at passing through walls. There is a line-of-sight issue, but
the author clearly doesn't understand that or how it ties into his argument.
Suffice it to say that the claim as stated above is false.

If these wavelengths have so many advantages, one is compelled to ask why
they've been abandoned in favor of others. The reasons are excellent, but a a
bit too complex to go into here.

